# Mechanical Mod And Battery Safety Vid



## Alex (15/7/14)

A nice vid I just found. hope it helps someone.


----------



## Andre (15/7/14)

That is a great video. Already in the sticky section of this forum though.


----------



## Alex (15/7/14)

Andre said:


> That is a great video. Already in the sticky section of this forum though.


 
Thanks @Andre, I should have known it would probably be here already, my bad.


----------

